# Image as sig?



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

How do I upload an image in the signature box?

Thanks,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bowen, BBcode was disabled, is now enabled, but image much too big to display. Resize the pic.

_Warning
Your images may only be up to 175 pixels high.
Your images may only be up to 500 pixels wide._

Hoggy.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hoggy,

You legend! As you can see I sorted it!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And a very nice Sig strip it is too. B+W can be very tasteful  The shadows come out well especially in B+W - take The Third Man for example :wink:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Am I just being dumb but can you please explain how I upload a signature as an image...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

adamchelseafc said:


> Am I just being dumb but can you please explain how I upload a signature as an image...


Hi, image needs to be on Photobucket or similar & then copy IMG tag (text) into your sig box.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > Am I just being dumb but can you please explain how I upload a signature as an image...
> ...


Top man, thank you very much!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

adamchelseafc said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > adamchelseafc said:
> ...


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] Easy when you know how, isn't 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

All sorted, thanks again for your help.


----------

